# Why hello there!



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Welcome to Mordor, oh... I mean PersonalityCafe


----------



## Chris Suyeda (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the continued welcomes! 



Silhouetree said:


> Mhm  So do you know what your personality type is? Right now I'm guessing XNTX because of your butterfly comment and avatar, but I'm probably wrong. hehe.


And I'm not sure what specific personality I am. I've always over analyzed myself so I never really could get anywhere with labeling my personality. Is there a personality test that everyone here can equally recommend?


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

Keirsey Bates Temperament Sorter.


----------



## Chris Suyeda (Feb 9, 2009)

Shai Gar said:


> Keirsey Bates Temperament Sorter.


Thank you very much Shai Gar!


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

You'll find that that's the most commonly uttered phrase on this forum.


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

Chris Suyeda said:


> A little about myself, I'm 21 years old and currently in school double majoring in nursing and psychology.
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, that is a little over the top, don't you think?
> ...


Welcome!! At first when I started coming to the page, I had that many unread too...it gets easier the more you are interested in reading. I am also I Psychology major and I absolutely love this place.


----------

